# FL panhandle Resort Reports post Hurricane Michael



## Sandy VDH (Oct 10, 2018)

Saw this posted by Emerald Grande on FB

Emerald Grande Update:

We have no major damage to report. Power is on and no major flooding. We are open for guests currently with us and those arriving over the next few days. Please check with local airlines for flight information.

Our thoughts and prayers are with our neighbors to the East as they begin to clean up, restore and rebuild. We are stronger together, we are Florida’s Emerald Coast.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 12, 2018)

Any update on Landmark Holiday Beach Resort in PCB?


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 13, 2018)

*Hurricane Michael Updates from VRI Resorts:*
*https://www.vriresorts.com/EmergencyInformation.php*
*October 12, 2018*
“The following resorts are being affected by Hurricane Michael. Please check this site for updates. You may also call our office at 866-469-8222.

Bay Club of Sandestin - Destin, Florida

The Bay Club of Sandestin remains closed to all owners and guests. Insurance Adjustor, and Management were onsite as soon as the area was safe to access. Early reports of damage from Hurricane Michael are less than expected.  Wind driven rain caused water intrusion to a majority of the units. Efforts are in place to inspect the property, and dispatch an extraction team to dry out the building. Please continue to refer to Bay Club's Facebook page and VRI's website for updates.

Landmark Holiday Beach - Panama City Beach, FL

Landmark Resort remains closed to all owners and guests. Insurance Adjustor, and Management were onsite as soon as the area was safe to access. Early reports of damage from Hurricane Michael are less than expected. Notices to all arrivals the following week were sent out cancelling all arrivals until October 25, 2018. We will continue to update Facebook and VRI site.

Panama City Resort - Panama City Beach, FL

Panama City Resort sustained extensive damage to the property from Hurricane Michael. Eyes on the ground reported pool area damage, clubhouse roof damage, and street-side two-story wall damage. Fortunately, the hurricane protection measures worked very well to protect the lower units. Currently the Board of Directors is working with a recovery company to begin work on the property as early as tomorrow to address remediation, security, and protection, and begin cleanup of the property. Due to extensive damages, the resort is closed until further notice.”


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 13, 2018)

Ocean Towers Beach Club, Panama City Beach, FL
 Hurricane Update

Friday October 12, 2018
Update from website:
http://otbc.condos/index.htm

“We have been shut down until the City Approves the re-opening of Ocean Towers for Public Use.
Due to roof and structural damage, Ocean Tower Beach Club will be closed for at least one month. Please stay posted to Facebook and website for further updates.”

5:19pm from Facebook post:

“We know all of our owners are anxious to know how we are fairing. Our damage is worse than thought from the outside. We have a roof damage on both towers and lobby and offices , elevator damage, extensive wind and water damage. I have a structural engineer that will be assessing the property. Only 4 AC units on 1 tower still in place. This is the short list. You can expect the Towers to be down for at least a month. Please try and be understanding and patient. This is devastating to all of us but I promise to have everything up ASAP but I want to do this the correct way to keep everyone safe. When we have power and phone abilities we will start reaching out to owners who should be coming this month and next month. Please do not come until you hear from us!”

General Mamager
Michelle Argo


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 13, 2018)

*Steamboat Landing in Fort Walton Beach, FL 
Hurrcaine Update via Facebook 
*
Thursday, October 11, 2018, 10:02 AM

“We are safe and sound here at Steamboat Landing. We had no damage. No loss of power and everything is working as it should. Open for business!!! Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. We had the hand of God on us here in Ft Walton.”

http://www.steamboatlandingfwb.com/


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 13, 2018)

*Marina Bay Resort, Fort Walton Beach, FL
Hurrcaine Update via Facebook:

“*We’re BACK IN BUSINESS. No power loss, no damage, no problems... YIPPY SKIPPY.. thank you all for your prayers.”

http://marinabayfla.com/


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 13, 2018)

*Holiday Inn Club Vacations (HICV) - Panama City Beach, FL
Hurrcaine Michael Update via Facebook:

Thursday, October 11, 2018
*
“We understand that many of our owners and Club members are anxious to find out the status of the resort. Unfortunately, we will not be able to provide information until local officials give us access to the area. Please bear with us as we assess the property over the next few days. Many of our team members have suffered damage to their homes, and we are working to help them in any way we can during this difficult time. Thank you for your concerns.”

https://www.ihg.com/holidayinnclubvacations/hotels/us/en/panama-city-beach/ecpcv/hoteldetail


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 13, 2018)

*Holiday Beach Resort, Destin, FL
Hurricane Michael Update via Facebook:

October 11, 2018 @ 12:31 PM

“Our Holiday Beach Resort here in Destin, FL (Phases I and II) held up well throughout the hurricane. We are still open, and there is no major damage to the property.”
*
*http://destinholidaybeach.com/*


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 13, 2018)

*Soundside Holiday Beach Resort, Pensacola Beach, FL
Hurrcaine Michael Facebook Update:

October 11, 2018 at 1:46pm

“Soundside Holiday Beach Resort held up well here in Florida through the hurricane. We are still open, and there is no major damage to the property.”

http://soundsideholidaybeach.com/*


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 13, 2018)

*Embarc Sandestin, Sandestin, FL
Hurrcaine Michael Update via Facebook:

October 12, 2018

“Hurrcaine Michael Update: We are pleased to report that Embarc Sandestin did not sustain any damage during the storm and we expect to be fully operational by 10/13/18. All team members have been accounted for and are safe.”
*
https://embarcresorts.com/embarc-sandestin.html


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 13, 2018)

*Club Destin, Destin, FL

Hurrcaine Michael Update via Facebook:
October 11, 2018 at 12:44pm

“Club Destin will officially be back open and operational Friday October 12th at 7:00 AM! Our staff is getting back to the area after also having to evacuate and will be ready for you in the morning. Thank you for understanding.”

http://www.clubdestin.com/*


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks like the sections West of landfall w-winds from the North did okay.


----------



## jhac007 (Oct 15, 2018)

GREAT JOB of reporting RN!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 15, 2018)

Wyndham Panama City Beach Resort

Resort Weather Warning
Due to a mandatory evacuation and subsequent restoration efforts following Hurricane Michael, this resort will be temporarily closed beginning Monday, Oct. 8, 2018. All inventory for new reservations through Oct. 26, 2018, are currently on hold. We will provide additional updates as they become available.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 15, 2018)

thank you for posting all of this!


----------



## Laurie (Oct 16, 2018)

Update on Landmark Holiday Beach Resort:

Landmark Resort remains closed until further notice. Power and lights, not expected for more than a week, were turned on at the property Saturday, 10/13, although a water boil notice is in effect. Post-hurricane conditions surround the property, escalating towards the west end of PCB. The beach remains closed with double-red flag notices as debris and bacteria remain in the water. Evening curfews are in effect for some areas. Property-wide unsafe conditions restrict access to areas of the property until verification is received. Being one of the very few locations with power, this provided us an opportunity to house 40 first-responders working to restore infrastructure in the heavily damaged areas. Please continue to monitor Landmark's Facebook page and VRI's website for updates. 

http://www.landmarkpcb.com/


----------



## barrey (Oct 22, 2018)

*Web Update as of 10/22:*
Please be advised that Panama City Beach was hit with a Category 4 hurricane on October 10th, 2018 and is currently working to restore power and water services to the area. Our property is housing rescue teams and first respondents. We are working to relocate leisure guests for this period or to change or refund reservations. 
Please call 1-877-666-3243 or 1-800-Holiday to update your booking.




RNCollins said:


> *Holiday Inn Club Vacations (HICV) - Panama City Beach, FL
> Hurricane
> Michael Update via Facebook:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lardbrick (Oct 25, 2018)

riverdees05 said:


> Any update on Landmark Holiday Beach Resort in PCB?



I just got a call from VRI cancelling my 12/29 week at Landmark.  I feel it is very premature to predict that far in advance especially when the resort next door isn't cancelling their guests.  I'm not real happy with VRI right now.  Pissing off owners before fees are due next month isn't smart!


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 9, 2018)

Update posted on VRI website about the status of Landmark Holiday Beach Resort, Panama City Beach, FL:

“Landmark Resort will re-open on November 3rd, 2018. Areas around Panama City continue to recover from the storm. Businesses and services are beginning to reopen on the west end of the beach, and curfew remains in effect in Bay County. The pool, jacuzzi and sauna area will remain closed until further notice. Area beaches are open under winter conditions for you to enjoy.  Please check the Bay County Chamber of Commerce for a complete list of area events that may be cancelled, postponed, or moved. We look forward to seeing you soon.”


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 9, 2018)

Update for the Panama City Resort, from their website:

“Panama City Resort remains closed until further notice. The property sustained extensive damage to the property from storm surge, high winds, and heavy rainfall. A recovery/restoration company is onsite to begin cleanup, remediation, and restoration of the property. It is unknown at this time when the property will reopen. Please continue to monitor reports from the VRI website.” 

Photos from  http://www.pcresortandclub.com/


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 9, 2018)

Bay Club of Sandestin in Destin, FL
Storm Update posted on vriresorts.com 

“Bay Club of Sandestin reopened to owners/guests on Monday, October 15, 2018 as planned with minimal effects from Hurricane Michael. Our staff has done such a great job under the circumstances and stressful conditions to bring Bay Club back to full operation mode. Please be aware that recovery and restoration efforts continue in the Bay County area. We are experiencing heavy traffic due to first responders traveling across highway 98 to serve the people of Bay County. Authorities ask that vacationers stay out of Bay County until recovery efforts are over. Beaches are flying double-red flags as debris and bacteria remain in the Gulf of Mexico. Please choose your route to the property avoiding a south-eastern direction as eastward routes remain closed or are subject to curfews between dusk to dawn.”


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 9, 2018)

Ocean Towers Beach Club, Panama City Beach, FL
Storm Update via  http://otbc.condos/index.htm

“Ocean Towers Owners,

With a heavy heart I have to inform you at this time it appears Ocean Towers Beach Club will be down at least through the end of March, 2019.

Our damage was extensive. Pictures of the building do not show all the damages. Elevators are our biggest problem because of the time factor. They have to be replaced so therefore Florida Building Code Enforcement has to have the City of Panama City Beach issue a new occupancy certificate after the buildings have been inspected. Eighteen weeks is the estimated time to receive new elevators. If the come quicker we will update everyone.

At this time problems caused by Hurricane Michael are:


All three roofs were damaged extensively and will be replaced
80 percent of the rooms have moisture readings of 40 percent or higher, drywall will be removed and replaced.
12 units had windows blown out
There is extensive stucco damage throughout all three buildings that will be repaired
Balcony railings were torn from the building, many of the remaining are loose and will need to be replaced
Windows not blown out have seals that are broken
Some of the interior issues are, furniture, cabinets, linens and window treatments were damaged or destroyed
All 98 AC units and line sets are damaged
Both elevators were damaged beyond repair
Many owners have lost their week and are inquiring about getting another unit/week in return. Unfortunately this cannot happen. Under Florida Statute and the association's condominium documents, fees are still due. This being an act of God and uncontrollable, the week is lost. Several owners do not understand why I can't give another week. It is impossible to take one owner's week and give it to another owner who lost his/her timeshare week due to Hurricane Michael; therefore that owner would then be displaced. It's not about 98 units this is about 4998 owners.

At the time of this letter phone lines are working, but have to have a new board that controls voic email and other important components of phone lines. Office hours will be limited to Monday through Friday 8am to 6pm. With no check in's I'm trying to save labor cost. We should have voice mail and other features in the coming weeks but I still prefer anyone to try and speak with a desk clerk or email with questions or concerns. Please send fees by November 30th, 2018 and any other mail to our P.O. Box which is:

P.O. Box 19589
Panama City Beach, Fl. 32417
Do Not Send Certified mail; it will not be picked up!!

Flex owners will continue to call as you have in the past to make your reservations for next year.

Phase 1 - One bedroom owners will call first Monday in February which will be February 4th, 2019 at 7am Central time - 1-877-766-9714

Phase 2 - One bedroom owners will call second Monday in February which will be February 11th, 2019 at 7am Central time - 1-877-766-9714

Phase 1 and 2 - ALL two bedroom owners will call third Monday in February which will be February 18th, 2019 at 7am Central time - 1-877-766-9714

Since the hurricane it appears that the amount of phone scams concerning your timeshare has increased. WE will NEVER call and tell you that a scheduled meeting will take place ANYWHERE other than at Ocean Towers. Most likely you will never get a phone call about ANY meeting from us. ALYWAYS call us at 850-235-6100 to confirm or deny any such correspondence.



I realize that this is not the news many were hoping for but please understand that Ocean Towers has to correct damages now or bigger problems than we've had in the past will seem small in comparison to other storm related problems.

Thank you for your patience and understanding in this matter.

Michelle Argo and your Board of Directors”


----------



## Lardbrick (Nov 9, 2018)

Lardbrick said:


> I just got a call from VRI cancelling my 12/29 week at Landmark.  I feel it is very premature to predict that far in advance especially when the resort next door isn't cancelling their guests.  I'm not real happy with VRI right now.  Pissing off owners before fees are due next month isn't smart!




Update:

Landmark quickly backtracked and told VRI to reinstate the reservations from 11/3 to the end of the year that had been cancelled prematurely.  I had to call VRI and after some confusion and intervention from Landmark, I got my reservation back but it did not come automatically!  There might be some guests who weren't contacted who may run into issues when they show up but that's Landmark's fault.

Also, I've heard that there are some rooms with water in the walls - probably in the upper floors where roof damage might have allowed leaks - I'm just assuming.  But so far, I haven't been cancelled (again!).  I have a family member who is going on the 17th who can tell me what's going on.  I'll update if I find out anymore info.


----------

